# MANUFACTURED RACISM AND HATE BY THE DEMOCRATS.....NOW " NASCARS " BUBBA WALLACE'S STORY FELL APART.....



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

*THE DEMOCRATS AND EVERY BLACK LIVES MATTER ACTIVIST SHOULD PAY FOR
ALL OF THE DAMAGE DONE SINCE THESE FAKE STORIES CAME ABOUT...!*


*Former Governor Nikki Haley, Who Wants to Be President,
Promotes Fake Bubba Wallace Noose Narrative…*


Posted on June 23, 2020                                
by Sundance

There are a lot of racially motivated politicians who are using the NASCAR *" FAKE NOOSE "* story to proclaim their woke credentials.
However, former South Carolina Governor Nikki Haley is particularly interesting because in many ways she has staked her
political future around her expressed racial sensitivities.  This bet, she believes, will advance her to the White House. [ Background ]

While governor of South Carolina, Nikki Haley led a movement to remove all historic references and memorials to the southern confederacy.
It was a political calculation she viewed would help her career later on.  So it shouldn’t come as a surprise to see this.



The problem is… as more and more politicians and well known pundits and media stake their reputation
on this *BUBBA WALLACE HOAX* it becomes more difficult for NASCAR and investigators to admit the truth. 
An easily solved mystery that should have been explained to the public in a matter of hours has
now dragged on for days.  [ See Here ]





Picture of Bubba Wallace garage stall (#4) on Monday while FBI were investigating:







Picture of Talladega Speedway garage stall (#4) in 2019:







Side-by-side that shows the Bubba Wallace claimed “noose” was actually just a
manual garage pull down rope, tied to make a loop.














*At this point everyone refusing to admit what is brutally obvious just looks silly.

NASCAR can go to HELL, Along with ALL of the other Team Sports that are 
capitulating/Kowtowing/Enabling these types of actions.....!!!

WHAT REALLY NEEDS TO HAPPEN IS ALL OF THESE SPORTS 
NEED TO BE DEFUNDED THROUGH SPECTATORS SEEING THE 
TRUTH.....!

Megen Rapinoe*
*Colin Kapernick
Drew Brees 
and all the rest of these Idiots who 
have no **F@#KING SPINE** need to 
experience the lack of Spectator *
*Dollars.....

In other words:*

*Pound Sand
F#$k Off
And*
*Go To Hell.....!!

WE DON'T NEED YOU....YOU NEED US ( THE AMERICA SPECTATOR ! ) !*


----------

